
Show HN: I wrote my first Neural Network - throwaway_19
https://github.com/as1ndu/keras-for-numerai
======
olegkikin
As far as I'm aware, Numer.ai is completely broken. I sent them this email a
day ago:

\-------------------------------

 _Hi

You probably already figured it out, but in case you didn't, I'm pretty sure
your current system is completely broken.

The algorithm is simple:

0) Use throwaway accounts to test batches of 50 uploads

1) Generate a correct submission file with all probabilities set to 0.5, get
your baseline score

2) To test each row, set it first row probability to zero

    
    
       a) If the new score is lower, it's correct
    
       b) If the new score is higher, switch it to 1,
          retest to get the new score
    
       c) If the new score is the same, it's one of those 
          rows that you put in for your own testing, so 
          ignore it
    

3) Repeat step 2 until you get to the top (or better yet, get a perfect
score)_

\-------------------------------

Got a canned reply from Xander:

\-------------------------------

 _Thanks for your feedback.

We're always working on improvements to the tournament._

------
xchip
Why do you need 10 hidden layers of 500 neurons each? That sounds pretty crazy
to me :)

~~~
max_
The architecture is called a wide and deep net

Wide & Deep Learning for Recommender Systems
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.07792](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.07792)

